# Which parts should I cover up?



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I will be attempting to give my engine bay a good clean this weekend, but I am totally new to it, and paranoid about getting moisture where I shouldn't. I keep reading that I should "cover electrical parts", but what exactly does that include? Here is a pic of my dirty and greasy engine bay:










I already have the AG Engine and Machine cleaner in the spray bottle. If anyone can advise me what I need to cover up before I begin, I would be greatful. And what about the belt in the bottom left of the bay? Does that need protecting from engine cleaner? And what about the exposed -ve battery terminal, do I need to cover it?

Cheers


----------



## Wol (Mar 31, 2008)

i clean engine bays on a daily basis mate, and id say it was fine to attack with degreaser and water tbh. if you want piece of mind tho, just leave the engine running while you attack it with any liquid.
but when people say eletricals they generally mean fuse box, alarms etc... battery will be fine :thumb:


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

As Wol says,usual elecric bits and you should have no problems, if in doubt, cover it.Belts and things should will be fine.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Just make sure electrical and HT leads/PLugs don't get wet and you'll be fine.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

give any electrical connection a quick squirt of wd40 and then cover the brake and clutch resovoirs with some foil and also the air intake.


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the helpful advice. In the end I just ended up covering some electrical connections with foil and that was about it. Then I liberally applied the AG Engine Cleaner, let it work for a couple of minutes, then agitated with a soft paint brush. Then hosed off under VERY low pressure lol. Then started engine, let it run for a few mins to dry, then let it cool down again and then applied Meg's trim detailer to all plastics and rubber. This was the end result:










It's not perfect by any means, I would say a 90% improvement. Didn't know how to clean those 4 big silver pipes under where it says "i-VTEC" (not a clue what its called lol!). It feels like metal, but the surface is very rough... Would a metal polish be ok to use on it?


----------



## TanS13 (Dec 15, 2007)

That looks like new want to do mine now!


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

Go for it mate, was pretty easy actually. Was worrying for nothing!


----------



## Macer (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the same engine, will be giving it a clean today, hope it goes aswel as yours.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice job mate - well done


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Great finish! - thanks for posting up the after pics in the same thread :thumb:

Will definitely have a crack at doing mine over the weekend now.


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone! NKS go for it, it's really easy, the AG Engine Cleaner does all the hard work!


----------



## rihsabramo (Mar 3, 2008)

akhan48 said:


> Thanks everyone for the helpful advice. In the end I just ended up covering some electrical connections with foil and that was about it. Then I liberally applied the AG Engine Cleaner, let it work for a couple of minutes, then agitated with a soft paint brush. Then hosed off under VERY low pressure lol. Then started engine, let it run for a few mins to dry, then let it cool down again and then applied Meg's trim detailer to all plastics and rubber. This was the end result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the intake manifold, metal polish would work.


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^^i'll bare that in mind for my clio. any metal polish preferences? Applicator?


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Metal polish doesnt work on contaminated surfaces on the inlet\outlet manifolds. The black speckles would only smear as the abrasive particles are worked in. I find that working the manifolds with a gunk\AG machine cleaner via a strong toothbrush does wonders FIRST then try a metal cleaner after. There are also various metal drill brushes available but care must be taken when wokring on softer manifold metals.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im a bit sceptical at attacking my engine bay, spose i should just bite the bullet and do it really, lol


----------



## evosystems (Jun 6, 2007)

yeh it looks like you have done a good job! but its a worry you didnt know what the bit you couldnt clean was lol. even my g/f did :lol:


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

Your girlfriend knows a thing or two about cars then! Most girls I know wouldn't even know how to pop the bonnet! I am going to be attempting an oil change soon, which is a scary thought!


----------



## curro (Apr 18, 2008)

A word of caution !! I have valeted cars for a used car dealer for years, mainly crap auction 
buy's. They usually want the engine bay cleaning, and in my experience be very carefull with Renault, Honda, Rover engines,they hate water. Many of these that we have done have ended up with wrecked ECU's costing mega bucks to repair. I just wont touch them anymore. Hope this helps.


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, but how are you cleaning these engine bays? Are you using pressure washers or steam? A garden hose or the slow spray setting or a watering can is unlikely to force water where it shouldn't go.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I dont turn any hose on my engine bay, I have an old MicroFiber pad that I use to scrub up the engine. I just have some car shapooo in it.

Any tough stains are removed with Engine and Machine Cleaner, then the plastics are treated with Tyre Dressing or Vinyl and Rubber Care, all by Auto Glym.

Elsewhere someone mentioned, if you are covering parts of your engine bay to use tinfoil as you can shape it to channel water away from certain components.


----------



## curro (Apr 18, 2008)

We use a pressure washer, but beleive me we wont even go near the mentioned cars with even a hose it's just not worth the hassle it can cause. Sorry for being a scaremonger but i just dont want to see anyone messing up there pride and joy, after all we are only on here to help each other.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

akhan48 said:


> Thanks everyone for the helpful advice. In the end I just ended up covering some electrical connections with foil and that was about it. Then I liberally applied the AG Engine Cleaner, let it work for a couple of minutes, then agitated with a soft paint brush. Then hosed off under VERY low pressure lol. Then started engine, let it run for a few mins to dry, then let it cool down again and then applied Meg's trim detailer to all plastics and rubber. This was the end result:
> 
> It's not perfect by any means, I would say a 90% improvement. Didn't know how to clean those 4 big silver pipes under where it says "i-VTEC" (not a clue what its called lol!). It feels like metal, but the surface is very rough... Would a metal polish be ok to use on it?


The before and afters are class! Thats a fantastic result, thanks for sharing.
I think i'll attempt mine now!


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

modern cars have no issues with getting a gd soaking, i gunked mine, then foamed and then PW'd.
left dry for an hr and started 1st time. in fact i always PW'd my bays and have never had a prob yet tbh:thumb:


----------



## aaronbrock (May 4, 2008)

cheers helped me aswell :thumb:


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

No problem guys, I get most of my detailing advice from here, so the least I could do to give something back is share my results!


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

akhan48 said:


> No problem guys, I get most of my detailing advice from here, so the least I could do to give something back is share my results!


That is what its all about mate!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I wasn't sure when doing mine so covered up all electrics/sensors that I could see and it was ok - I did get water in my spark plugs which buggered the car up for a while, spent about 2 hours drying it out so make sure they are well covered


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

On my car, the spark plugs are covered anyway, so that wasn't an issue, but in other cars they might not be covered as well as in the 2.0 iVTEC.


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

curro said:


> A word of caution !! I have valeted cars for a used car dealer for years, mainly crap auction
> buy's. They usually want the engine bay cleaning, and in my experience be very carefull with Renault, Honda, *Rover* engines,they hate water. Many of these that we have done have ended up with wrecked ECU's costing mega bucks to repair. I just wont touch them anymore. Hope this helps.


I was looking to give my engine a clean to make it look more presentable. I have a diesel Rover, one that mentioned here could suffer if I used a hose. I think I know which part the ECU is. Would I be ok covering with clingfilm or something to stop any water getting. And perhaps using an old sponge to wipe away rather than a hose. 
I was also gonna use AG engine cleaner, if someone can suggest something better please do. I don't think its been cleaned since new (1999). I'm not after a spotless show presentable finish, just to look cleaner.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

That's the intake manifold and it's a rough cast alloy. Yes, metal cleaner should be fine on it.


----------

